# Pizza Fatty With Chicken Sausage



## tom in nc (Feb 28, 2010)

So I was smoking my first pork butt yesterday (Q-view to follow in the Pork section) and thought while the WSM is chuging along at temp I may as well throw a fatty on. The Mrs. picked up a pound of sweet italian chicken sausage so we decided to use that. I combined the meat from the links and rolled it out in a ziplock bag. We added the Mrs' home made pizza sauce (she says the recipe is on a need to know basis and she says I don't need to know) and topped with chopped Canadian bacon, sliced pepperoncini, and shredded pizza cheese. Rolled in up, wrapped it in turkey bacon, and tightened the roll using Glad Wrap. I threw it in the freezer for about 30 minutes to firm it up. I put it on the smoker until the internal temp measured 165*. Took it off the smoker, let it rest, and sliced it up.

Next time I would use more meat. The fatty came out kind of small in diameter and long. I was pleased with the results using the turkey bacon. My blood pressure isn't as low as my doctor would like to see, so the turkey bacon and chicken sausage are good alternatives for me.

On to the Q-view..























Thanks for looking...


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lookin good. Im gettin hungry .


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

You can leave the bacon off all together if it helps you out any more or just use about 5 pieces and don't do a weave. I have done it several times without bacon and they are still great but they are better with a little bacon. I don't like tons of bacon on mine so I usually only put around 4-5 pieces on a fatty.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 28, 2010)

Good looking fattie.  I did one similar a while back and I really like the flavor mixture of the tomato sauce with the sausage/bacon.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Now thats a good looking fattie there. Now I have never made one with out using real sausage and bacon thou but it looks fabulous.


----------

